# Kadee 711s?



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Awhile back I was talking with a guy at a historical society meeting and learned he used to own a hobby shop in MO. He suggested that for a turn-of-the-century layout, Kadee #5 was way too large (prototypically) and I should go with #711. They are quite a bit smaller but I dread the task of replacing all my couplers.
Will 711s mate up with #5s? Maybe I can do this a few at a time. Anyone using both on the same trains?


----------

